# 29 degrees



## BensalemAngler (Dec 5, 2007)

As I left for work this morning I heard that the temp was 29 degrees. Then it dawned on me that the fishing season for me at least is starting to wind down. My only hope is that we have another warm winter. Last year I fished all winter long. Here are some pics of my winter fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

Those are some great photos - the 1st shot with your son? is classic, you should blow that up and get it framed!

The season is just starting - for sea bass, taug and stripers.

Maybe you can find a few walleye or pickerel (Lake Towhee and the Nock) 

Of course, the lake Galena white perch will always bite :roll:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep that is my furture Professional Angler. I will be his driver and practice co-angler


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics! I agree the first one is a classic! Hope its framed up somewhere.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 5, 2007)

Not yet but


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool pics! Im going to make it a point to get my pictures printed. They are useless sitting on the PC


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 5, 2007)

Those are priceless.......


----------



## mtnman (Dec 5, 2007)

those are some really nice pictures


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pics. That 1st pic reminds me of when my dad used to take me out. Keep at it with your son. He will grow to be one of your best fishing partners.


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pics i wish my dad fished


----------



## mtnman (Dec 5, 2007)

i wish i could get my dad off the couch to go fishing. the only thing that gets him moving is food.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2007)

Fish are food


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

That 1st one with your son is adorable!! Was that the first fish he ever saw, he is looking at that bass with amazement!!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 6, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> That 1st one with your son is adorable!! Was that the first fish he ever saw, he is looking at that bass with amazement!!



Yep that was the first one he saw in person. He could not believe it. He kept saying over and over I saw a fish, the one with him holding the fish was the first one he caught and he was very excited to hold it.


----------

